# Finally, got some more .22 shells



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Getting the oil changed at Wally World the other day. I was roaming around the store waiting for my truck to get ready, when I spotted a shopping cart full of cases of ammo behind the sporting goods counter. I asked, then bought 3 boxes of .22 shells. First I've seen in a year or so. :yes:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

:noon't know if the shells are worth the possible engine troubles of a Wally World oil changer? I may go there for my next eye exam,,,, Not ! Do they service your boat there? I'm a mechanic. They scare me. How long u been using them?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have used Wal Mart for YEARS for my oil changes, never a problem, Way to go on the .22's, I still have not seen any ! : (


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on the .22!
Walmart auto service probably isn't any more risky than most other places......but I don't trust any of them! No-one touches my vehicle but me....just not worth it. You never know when someone will cross thread or snap off a bolt, "forget" to change the filter ....or oil....leave the oil plug loose or out....ect.
Since I don't have the equipment to mount and balance tires - that is the only thing I let a technician do.....but I insist on hand torquing of the lugnuts ....no air tools.
Always doublecheck the work of any shop before you drive the vehicle for another 3000 miles.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

What kind of .22 did you get ? 50 round or bricks?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Advertising 49.99 per brick at Scotts in Jay in stock.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

wow 49.99..... I just sold 10 bricks to a friend for 28.00 per....what it would cost to replace(at this time) if in stock....he is in need for his ccw classes he teaches for cheap... and supplies the guns and ammo (22's)....I had stocked up years ago by advice from friends ....cheap plinking for the grand kids at the time, now hate to shoot any....hoarded way before any kind of shortage in a lot of flavor's


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Supply and demand, as long as these fools will pay $49.99 this will NEVER end !


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

They were Federal's in the 525 round pack. Around 25-28 bucks per, all three were about $80. Not cheap, but reasonable.


----------

